# ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد



## Coptic MarMar (7 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

ازاى تخلع من حبيبك بالذوق او بالعافية 

خلاص بقى.. بدأت تشعر بأن الفيلم جاب آخره.. وأن العلاقة بينك وبين من تحب أصبحت.. فاترة لا سخنة ولا باردة.. زي المية لا ليها لون ولا طعم.. م الآخر وصلت للمنتهى.. ولم يعد هناك بعد ذلك إلا "الخلع".. 

في السطور القادمة نقدم لك خمس طرق "مودرن وكلاسيك" للخلع من حبيبك.. بالذوق أو بالعافية.. مش فارقة معانا 

• خد نفس طويل وابدأ في كتابة إيميل غرامي من النوع الجامد جدا الذي يذيب أشد القلوب تحجرا واشرح لحبيبتك كيف أنك لا تستطيع أن تعيش من غيرها ثانية واحدة وأنك تفـــكر فيها طــول الليل والنهار وأنها -على رأي اللمبي- "الحب الحب.. الشوق الشوق" فقط لا تنسَ أن تبدأ رسالتك بـ"حبيبتي مروة" وأن تنهيها بـ" بحبك يا مروة".. نعم نحن نعلم أن حبيبتك اسمها "ليلى".. وهو المطلوب إثباته 

• اكتشف فجأة أن لك جذورا صعيدية واحضر في اليوم التالي إلى حبيبتك وأنت ترتدي الجلباب الصعيدي وتحمل كفنك علي يدك.. قبل أن تفيق هي من صدمتها قل لها الحقيقة العارية "امبارح بس اكتشفت إن جدي السابع كان من الصعيد.. وإن عليه تار بايت مع عيلة الدهاشنة".. ثم "والحل الوحيد عشان ماياخدوش بتارهم مني ومايقتلونيش.. إني أتجوز بنت عم جدي.." ودموعها تنهمر استمر في الضغط "طبعا أنا رفضت أضحي بحبك لي.. وقلت لهم أموت ولا أسيبك يا ليلى.. وعشان كده جبت معايا كفني وهاطلع من هنا عليهم على طول.. أموت ولا أضحي بحبك.." النتيجة مضمونة.. ليلى بنفسها هي التي ستقدم لك شبكة خطوبتك على بنت عم جدك.. الصعيدي 

• وأنت جالس في الكازينو مع حبيبتك وتنظر بعينين ساهمتين إلى منظر غروب الشمس في النيل.. قل لها.. "ليلى.. أنا عاوز أقول لك على حاجة".. ستنظر لك بعيون قلقة.. استمر في التسهيم في الغروب وأنت تقول لها "كان بقالي فترة حاسس إني تعبان قوي.. وصحتى مفستكة.. ومش قادر أقف على رجلي.. فرحت للدكتور اللي خوفني أكتر وطلب مني تحاليل وطلعت النتيجة.." فترة صمت طويلة ضرورية للتأثير الدارمي ويا سلام لو كان في الخلفية موسيقى تصويرية ثم ألقِ بالقنبلة.. "أنا عندي.. عندي.. المرض الوحش.. ومش هاعيش إلا شهور قليلة.. وماقدرش أظلمك معايا أكتر من كده" ثم انهض فجأة من مكانك واترك المكان كله ودعها وهي تبتلع الصدمة.. وتدفع حساب العصير أيضا 

• اتصل بحبيبتك وقل لها إنك تريد أن تقابلها لأمر مهم جدا.. اصنع كل علامات القلق والحيرة على وجهك ثم قل لها بأن خالك الموجود في البرازيل منذ أكثر من 30 سنة أرسل إليك عقد عمل في مزارع البن هناك وأنها فرصة لا يمكن أن تعوض وأن حال البلد هنا لا يسر عدوا ولاحبيبا وأن فرصة أن تعمل هنا في هذا المنصب الخطير "عامل في مزرعة بن" معدومة لأننا في مصر لا نزرع البن أصلا.. ولأنك شهم وابن بلد فإنك ستقول لها "ليلى.. أنا مش ممكن أعذبك معايا أكتر من كده.. ومش عارف هارجع من البرازيل إمتى ولا أصلا جايز مارجعش.. البن كان أقوى ما بينّا.. الوداع.. الوداع يا ليلى".. ولا تنسَ أن ترسل لها بعد كام شهر كيلو من البن البرازيلي "المحوج" الذي يبيعه عم "طه" على أول شارعكم.. حتى تتأكد من أنك هناك فعلا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة​​​بس الطريقة مضمونة للشباب اكتر طبعا
لان احنا البنات غلابة ملناش فى الكلام ده 
يلا اى خدمة يا شباب 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## gift (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههه



ميرسى للمرور ياجميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kajo (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

انت مستقصدانا يابنتى 

عايزه تموتينا ناقصين عمر

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*يامرمر البنات بقت اوعي من كده بكتير*
*وبيخلاش عليهم حركان الولاد القرعه دي*
*يروحوا يلعبوا غيرها*
*اذا كانوا مفكرين البنات هبل يبقوا غلطنين يبقوا هما اللي ........*
*احنا جداعان ومفتحين لما الباب يخبط نعرف بره مين*
*وطبعا اول ما نفتح الباب*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



kajo قال:


> انت مستقصدانا يابنتى
> 
> عايزه تموتينا ناقصين عمر
> 
> ربنا يسامحك



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كده يا كاجو 
ماشى ماشى 
وأنشاء الله هيسامحنى :a63::a63:
أمشى بقى مفيش شكرا لمرورك يا جميل
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



mero_engel قال:


> *يامرمر البنات بقت اوعي من كده بكتير*
> *وبيخلاش عليهم حركان الولاد القرعه دي*
> *يروحوا يلعبوا غيرها*
> *اذا كانوا مفكرين البنات هبل يبقوا غلطنين يبقوا هما اللي ........*
> ...



بجد بموت فى كلامك يا ميرو 
أنتى الوحيدة اللى بتشجعينى أكمل المسيرة 
ربنا يخليك ليا يا ميرو 
ويخلينا انا وانتى للبنات كلها هههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

روحى يا شيخة ربنا يخليكى للبنات ويخليهم ليكى 
واهى دقنى لو واحدة مشيت ورا كلامك وما اتطلقتش يو الصباحية 
صباحية ايه 
دى انشاء الله هتطلق قبل ما تتجوز


----------



## christ my lord (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*لا دى حركات قديمة ومعظمها متخدة من افلام الابيض واسود *

*دلوقتى مع التقدم فى احدث من كدة بكتير :yahoo:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



يوساب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا دى حركات قديمة ومعظمها متخدة من افلام الابيض واسود *
> 
> *دلوقتى مع التقدم فى احدث من كدة بكتير :yahoo:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
طمنتينى يا يوساب 
طيب احنا هنستنى منك الحركات الجديدة دى 
اكيد هتنفع فى يوم من الايام 
ههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> روحى يا شيخة ربنا يخليكى للبنات ويخليهم ليكى
> واهى دقنى لو واحدة مشيت ورا كلامك وما اتطلقتش يو الصباحية
> صباحية ايه
> دى انشاء الله هتطلق قبل ما تتجوز



هههههههههههههههههههه
ااااايه ده يا عم يوحنا بس
اه بقى مانت مش تباعنا لازم تقول كده 
وبعدين انا شايفة البنات فرحانين :a63::a63:
واساسا العصمة هتكون فى ايدينا :a63:
دى الخطة اللى جايه انشاء الله هههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك ونورت الموضوع ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

على راى حسب الله (عبد المنعم مدبولى ) العصمة فى ايديكم فى ريجليكوا مش فارقة ما هو يا هيتطلقوا يا هيتخلعوا 




تحذير لجميع الأعضاء انا حاسس والله اعلم ان فيه منتدى هيطلع من وسط منتدانا الغالى بس منتدى عنصرى ينادى للوحدة النسائية و محاربة ما هو رجالى  تصدوا للخطر قبل وقوعه انا احذرolling:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> على راى حسب الله (عبد المنعم مدبولى ) العصمة فى ايديكم فى ريجليكوا مش فارقة ما هو يا هيتطلقوا يا هيتخلعوا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا يوحنا
ويسمع منك ربنا يا خويا ويطلع المنتدى ده 
ويارب كمان الناس تاخد بالها من تحذيرك ده ههههههههههههه
ولا حتى لو أخدوا بالهم..... :smile02​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*يا قادرة يا مفترية حرام عليكى انتى عميلة صح بس لحساب مين 
ده حزب تويتى وفيبى يوسف طلع ارحم منك 

ارجعى لقيادة الحزب النسائى يا تويتى الرجالة بيستغيثوا بيكى 
الحقينا من مرمر بسررررررررررررررررررررعة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *يا قادرة يا مفترية حرام عليكى انتى عميلة صح بس لحساب مين
> ده حزب تويتى وفيبى يوسف طلع ارحم منك
> 
> ارجعى لقيادة الحزب النسائى يا تويتى الرجالة بيستغيثوا بيكى
> الحقينا من مرمر بسررررررررررررررررررررعة*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااااه فى وشى كده يا يوحنا 
ماشى هعمل نفسى مأخدتش بالى :t32:
مالها مرمر بس مش طيبة بزمتك :yahoo:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك هتكون أول ضحايا الحزب الجديد ده
اللهم بلغت هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*يا سيادة المشرفة تويتى انتى فين شايفة التهديدات بعنيكى وساكته 
ماشى الرجالة ليهم رب​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة أنتم أخركم الدعوات بس 
اسمع منه يارب لحسن دول غلابة اوى 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*ايه يا مرمر انتى خطفتى تزيتى ولا ايه 
سيادة المشرفة مختفية 
ولا انتوا لاعبينها مع بعض 




برضه لا تراجع ولا استسلام​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه يا مرمر انتى خطفتى تزيتى ولا ايه
> سيادة المشرفة مختفية
> ولا انتوا لاعبينها مع بعض
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
ايه امال فى دعوتك يا يوحنا 
انا اتعودت منك على الدعاوى ههههههههههه​


----------



## simo-10 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

ههههههههههه...حلوة كتير خاصة اول وحدة وفعلا مضمونة...بس المشكلة بالرابعة انو عادي حتى لو سافرت لح تطلب رقم تلفوني ..متل ما عملت فيني..بس لح اجرب بوكرة الطريقة الولى...شكراااااااا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



simo-10 قال:


> ههههههههههه...حلوة كتير خاصة اول وحدة وفعلا مضمونة...بس المشكلة بالرابعة انو عادي حتى لو سافرت لح تطلب رقم تلفوني ..متل ما عملت فيني..بس لح اجرب بوكرة الطريقة الولى...شكراااااااا



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياسيمو انت عايزها تدعى عليا ولا ايه 
شكلك ماصدقت ههههههههههههههه
طيب ابقى قولى النتيجة ايه انا مستنية 
وشكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع 
بس أوعى تذكر أسمى بكرة فى التجربة بتاعتك دى 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

يابنتى يا مرمر كفايكى مواضيع من دى .. هتموتى الشباب هنا ... ربنا يسامحك بجد .. فى لفظ كدا اسمه تخلع 
على اساس انه ضرس مسوس ولا رجل محشوره فى قضبان قطر ... لا لا مش انتى الى تقولى كدا .. وتبنى موضوعك على كلمه خلع ... عيب  يا مرمر كدا.. 
وبعدين بعد الخلع ايه ما هو وجع والم جامد ... قال يعنى فى حيل يروح يقعد على النيل ويسبل كمان فى وحده تانيه اعتقد استحاله ها يعملها لانه فى حجتين اكيد هيموت روحه او ينتحر من عمايلكم او .. هيروح السجن فى الحاله دى ............ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. وسلميلى على الست امينه


----------



## simo-10 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

هههههههه....لا ما تخافي ما لح اقول اسمك...بس المشكلة انو انا سوري وهي مصرية...بقا الله يعيني على العلقة..فلح احول بطريقة الكفن يمكن تسدقها...


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*انتو ايه الى مزعلكم  دحنا بنوعى البنات
باذن الله لما نعمل الحزب النسائى الجديد حنحرق كل الطرق بتاعتهم
وحيلمو بعضهم من المنتدى ويعملو قسم يعدوا يعيطو فيه 
ويا سيمو  ابئى طمنا عملت ايه هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



سيزار قال:


> يابنتى يا مرمر كفايكى مواضيع من دى .. هتموتى الشباب هنا ... ربنا يسامحك بجد .. فى لفظ كدا اسمه تخلع
> على اساس انه ضرس مسوس ولا رجل محشوره فى قضبان قطر ... لا لا مش انتى الى تقولى كدا .. وتبنى موضوعك على كلمه خلع ... عيب  يا مرمر كدا..
> وبعدين بعد الخلع ايه ما هو وجع والم جامد ... قال يعنى فى حيل يروح يقعد على النيل ويسبل كمان فى وحده تانيه اعتقد استحاله ها يعملها لانه فى حجتين اكيد هيموت روحه او ينتحر من عمايلكم او .. هيروح السجن فى الحاله دى ............ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. وسلميلى على الست امينه



هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه بس يا سيزار مالها كلمة يخلع 
انت متعرفش ان الستات بتخلع الرجاله دلوقتى ولا ايه :gy0000::gy0000:
وبعدين انت ايه اللى مزعلك ماهى الناس مبسوطة 
أخلــــع انت بقى هههههههههههههه
حاضر هسلملك على الست أمينة 
وانا ابقى سلملى على الواد سيد 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*شوفتى بقى ان الدعوة استجابت والناس عملت الحزب فى سرعة البرق مش زيكم متأخرين عننا 3 ايام 
ابقى سلميلى على الست امينة ( بعد اذنك يا ريس )​*:yaka:​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *شوفتى بقى ان الدعوة استجابت والناس عملت الحزب فى سرعة البرق مش زيكم متأخرين عننا 3 ايام ​*
> *ابقى سلميلى على الست امينة ( بعد اذنك يا ريس )*
> 
> :yaka:​


 
*احنا مش محتاجين يا يوحنا نعمل حزب زيكم*
*احنا الستات جدعان واي حاجه عايزنا هنعملها وهيبقي معانا كل الاعضاء البنات من غير ما نتعب نفسنا ونعمل حزب*
​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*ورونا نفسكم و على فكرة اختك مرمر عملت حزب 
حتى هنا نايمين على ودانكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

*علي فكره اللي عملناه دا مش حزب لاني احنا مخنا كبير مش محتاجين لحزب*
*احنا بس بنوريكم اننا لو عايزين نخليكم تكرهوا نفسكم هنعملها *​


----------



## *malk (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

اية يا بت الافترا دى

لا كدة هيخلعوا من الدنيا مش من حبيبها ولا حبيبتة

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ازاى تخلع من حبيبك ؟؟؟ للبنات والولاد*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كيكى 
ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع​


----------

